# udev update [197] broke openconnect? [non-issue, solved]

## Oo.et.oO

i can't seem to form tunnels (tunl0) using udev 197.

it broke both openconnect at the proprietary AT&T tool.

they both think they work, but never form tunnels 

i also upgraded from 2.6.37 to 2.6.39 at the same time (as mandated by udev 197).

i have no idea how to troubleshoot this.  any ideas?

the openconnect err log says:

```
Please enter your username and password.

Login failed.

Please enter your username and password.

Password:

Failed to obtain WebVPN cookie

```

thanks!Last edited by Oo.et.oO on Wed Jan 30, 2013 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Oo.et.oO

hmmmm.  it appears i DID have the wrong password for openconnect (expired and upstream didn't tell me, awesome).

at&t vpn tool doesn't work, but that's probably outside this forum's scope...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

